# Solved: SBS2003 disk imaging?



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there,

I've got several harddisks in an older server these are still SATA, I am thinking to replace this on a (or multiple) SAS disks.

What I would like to know:
- Is it possible to image the SATA drives and restore them to a SAS disk? Or does Windows SBS 2003 niet like this? 
- (If possible) what software should I use? Ghost / Acronis or other?

Thanks,
Wouter


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The controller would be different so restoring would be another issue.


----------



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Rockn said:


> The controller would be different so restoring would be another issue.


my raid controller supports SATA and SAS disks, is that what you ment?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure it would work.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

As long as the cloning software can see the SAS controller and it is installed in Windows, it should work. And if you boot from Acronis CD, I believe it has the option to load third party drivers. With the Plus pack you can even slip drivers into the image to move to different hardware.


----------



## whschimmel (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to give it a try!


----------

